# 5.5 month blue male mini poo needs re-homing due to move. :(



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Lisa, I am so sorry you are having to rehome your baby! He sounds beautiful! I am in California so not much help. Please make sure to contact your breeder first. Also read your contract...many times breeders require that the dog be given back to them. Also, though I am a believer in waiting a little longer to neuter, it may be better to have it done yourself and then charge the new owner. 

I know your heart is breaking. Best of luck!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi. Boy, that must be really tough. I'd contact the local PCA and let them know your situation. Many times breeders know of people looking for this and that, and are a great help. I do hope your boy finds a deserving home! Good luck.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Lisa - it's such a shame when life circumstances mean we have to give up a loved pet.

Good luck with finding a great home - and yes, Poodle Club of America sounds a really useful idea, along with your breeder.

:hug:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Contact your breeder. Most good breeders want them back if you can't keep them, to insure finding them a good home.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Keep looking for a place to rent, offer up your own pet deposit, tell the landlord that the dog is securely crated when you are away from the house and telling the hem that they are enrolled in obedience classes helps talk up your dog as well. I also tell landlords that I keep the dogs well groomed and I will take care of their house as if it were my own place. 

I've moved 12 times in the last 19 years (Navy). I have had anywhere from 3-7 dogs at one time and I've never had to place any of them because of moving.

California is tough, we really had to look but we did find a nice house to rent eventually. 

Otherwise return him to the breeder. Good luck to you


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your predicament. I'm blessed enough to live In a really pet friendly city and due to our circumstances we are also being forced to move (landlords are going into foreclosure) so far every where I look allows pets. Have you checked your local Craig's list? 

I really hope you end up finding a good place where you don't have to be separated from your baby! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

We are all here to help find a workable solution that makes you and that baby happy ;/
Poodle hugs to you for being brave


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm in NH, and am willing to help foster if you need to move before you can place him. 

There is also a great poodle rescue organization nearby. They are SUPER picky about who they allow to adopt, and I wouldn't hesitate at all to trust them with my pet if I needed to. poodlerescuenewengland.org | Our goal is to place the right Poodle into the right home!

((hugs)) So sorry.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

*Need Help...Breeder wants him back...but.....*

Well, what a change of events. The breeder isn't at all on board with being part of his placement and wants him back. 

The thing is...her advise she gave me to handle some issues I had with him were absolutely horrible. I refused to do them when they were suggested and was blown away that any human would do, let alone tell someone else to do to a puppy. 

I can't with part of my being send this little one back to her. Does everyone want to know the way to stop a puppy from barking in a crate....
(copied from her email)

The mother dog/wolf allows no bad behavior from her off spring. Younger babies are picked up by the back of the neck or head & shaken until they pee. When my puppies are learning crate manners, I bang the crate & SCREAM NO. If that doesn’t work, I open the door & bang my hand on the floor or the crate & SCREAM NO. If that doesn’t work , I pick up the puppy & shake it while I SCREAM NONONONO until the puppies pees. Urination is the ultimate submission. With your puppy, because he is not a type ‘A’, I did the crate bag & the floor of the crate bang [this is really scary as the banging on the floor or the crate is moving his whole world like an earthquake].

Later I got this email subject reading 'Height'

Lisa, I looked at the ottoman that I used the one time I had to push the crate off & it is just over 1 foot high. As long as you have lots of ‘stuff’ in the crate he will only be scared not hurt.

This is a very highly regarded breeder with some of the Grandest of Grand Champions. I could go on and on but I just wanted to share why I have chosen NOT to send him back to her. Legally I will bear the ramifications if it comes down to that. I want him in a loving home where he's treated like a precious little puppy not a wolf! 

Am I opening a can of worms that I will not be able to get out of? Seems to me that what she is describing is abuse. Would the AKC and PCA condone this if they knew? Just wondering?

Thanks for all of the support, would love to hear thoughts about my decisions.

If anyone wants to know who this breeder is send me a private message and I will share. I don't think I can share on the forum.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Omg! That's horrific!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I just want to cry for her puppies, and for you. How awful!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

That is HORRIBLE!! I understand now why you wouldn't want to return him to her. 
Hope you are able to find a place to rent, keep calling and looking <3


----------

